# Padauk Clock



## broitblat (Feb 20, 2011)

I came across a nice piece of Padauk.  It started only 1/2" thick, so it seemed well suited for a simple clock.



 

  -Barry


----------



## vallealbert (Feb 20, 2011)

Love it...thanks Barry for sharing...


----------



## bitshird (Feb 20, 2011)

Pretty piece of Padauk Barry, nice Idea.


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice looking clock.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice work Barry! if you where to turn it up the other way it would have the look of a great Desert Sun Set. you could also paint a camel in there just an idea, it looks fine as is.


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks great. Nice job.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice!!!  How big is that?


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 20, 2011)

Speaking from experience, most people would need to see some sort of hour designation. Even if it where the 1/4 hours it gives a differnt perspective. Some even just put one at 12 and it again gives a different perspective. Nice piece of timber though. So many things can be done with that design. Thanks for showing.


----------



## broitblat (Feb 21, 2011)

johncrane said:


> Very nice work Barry! if you where to turn it up the other way it would have the look of a great Desert Sun Set. you could also paint a camel in there just an idea, it looks fine as is.


 
Yeah, I kind of think of it as a sun *rise* this way...

Thanks.

  -Barry


----------



## broitblat (Feb 21, 2011)

Hayseedboy said:


> Nice!!! How big is that?


 
Thanks.  It's about 10" across.

  -Barry


----------



## David Keller (Feb 22, 2011)

Very cool.  I like the minimalist look of it.


----------



## crabcreekind (Feb 26, 2011)

what did u use for finish?


----------



## broitblat (Feb 27, 2011)

crabcreekind said:


> what did u use for finish?


 
This one was finished with 4 coats of "Master's Magic".  It is a spray-on I got from CSUSA.

  -Barry


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 27, 2011)

Barry, I know I am the oddball of the  group, but when that first popped up, I saw a photo of Jupiter with the Big Red Spot showing.  Too many days, er uh nights, staring through a scope.
I like it just like you have it.  That is a beautiful piece of timber and the finish is outstanding.  Great work.
Charles


----------

